# Email This Morning



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

If this email is not displaying correctly please visit here. To ensure our emails are delivered to your inbox, please add [email protected] to your email contacts. Please do not reply to this automated email - thank you
DFDS Seaways 
polish DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways dfds seaways
DFDS Seaways
DFDS Seaways
FERRY FORTNIGHT Special offer fare STANDARD RETURN FARE SAVE £10
DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways

National Ferry Fortnight, the industry's annual celebration of passenger travel by sea, is coming to an end.

However, the DFDS offering for the occasion, a £10 saving on any 2012 Dover - France return crossings for travel up to 13 December 2012, has been extended to 9 April for bookings. So whenever you want to sail, don't miss out, book your car and up to 4 people on either our Dover-Dunkirk or Dover-Calais route and save!

Just remember to book by 9 April quoting ^offer code FFD
DFDS Seaways 
Get a quote
DFDS Seaways
Forward to Friend
DFDS Seaways
Find us on Facebook
DFDS Seaways
Find us on Twitter
DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways
DFDS Seaways We're on Facebook - Join in the conversation DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways

» Short Break Offers
» Multi-Trip Deals
» 20% off First Classs
» Newcastle-Holland
» Harwich-Denmark
DFDS Seaways
DFDS Seaways DFDS Seaways Dover - France DFDS Seaways 'which' recomended DFDS Seaways
DFDS Seaways

Book online or call 0871 574 7211°
DFDS Seaways

Terms and Conditions:

*£5 each way (£10 return) saving is based on bookings made by 09/04/12 incl. for travel up to 13/12/12. Offer is valid for both single and return bookings with the originating departure being from Dover. Valid on either the Dunkirk or Calais routes from Dover. Offer is valid for passenger vehicles (under 2.4m high and less than 5m in length) and up to 4 people. Supplements apply for longer vehicles and additional passengers. £20 amendment fee applies. Fare increases as a result of booking amendments may also apply. A £30 supplement applies to bookings made on the day of travel or aft


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Supplements for vehicles over 5m long.

Little use for motorhomers-but thanks anyway


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

there are lots of motorcaravans less thaan 2.4m high and 5m long


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

dragabed said:


> there are lots of motorcaravans less thaan 2.4m high and 5m long


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the information but as I have a Motorhome at 3mtr high we can’t get the offer, however I have just booked from April 24th to May 29th for just £68 Dover to Calais, can’t be bad.
Spain her we come, can’t wait if anyone is park on Marine Parade on the evening of the 23rd give us a shout we have a Rapido 9048df. 
  
Regards
Ray


----------

